
How President-Elect Trump Views Science - cogemotion
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-president-elect-trump-views-science/
======
justifier
from the article:

> The Internet: The United States government should not spy on its own
> citizens. That will not happen in a Trump administration. As for protecting
> the Internet, any attack on the Internet should be considered a provocative
> act that requires the utmost in protection and, at a minimum, a proportional
> response that identifies and then eliminates threats to our Internet
> infrastructure.

from buzzfeed(o):

> Trump told CNN during a debate that he would “penetrate the internet” to
> prevent ISIS from using it to recruit fighters and “close down parts of the
> internet.” Trump has, at times, expressed an interest in enhancing
> surveillance of Americans, saying at times that government should be tasked
> with with monitoring mosques and that police should create “demographics
> units.” “We ought to start [surveillance] up again, and we ought to start it
> up this morning,” he told the Breitbart News Daily radio show last year.

(o) [https://www.buzzfeed.com/sheerafrenkel/silicon-valley-is-
wor...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/sheerafrenkel/silicon-valley-is-worried-that-
trump-is-going-to-g?utm_term=.gqO3nxp48#.hjmOE5Bve)

~~~
micaksica
While I'm not here defending Trump, I expect to see a lot of the debate
vitriol get completely reversed by Trump's advisers now that he actually has
the Oval Office. I find this one scary as well, but I will wait and see just
where they go with this now that they have their "mandate".

That said, it is likely to see sanctioned, commonplace profiling of minorities
in a Trump administration. Rudy Giuliani seems to be one of his closer
domestic crime advisers, and it is Giuliani that hired Bratton for the "zero
tolerance" Terry stops (ie "stop and frisk") in NYC.

------
notacoward
How do you solve energy problems? Markets. How do you fix education? Markets.
How do you get food to everyone? Markets. Not a word about how those markets
will be structured, which has a great impact on whether they'll actually solve
those problems. Just another believer that markets alone - despite their well
known systemic problems - are the answer to everything.

~~~
thecopy
What well known systemic problems do markets have?

~~~
notacoward
Monopoly/monopsony, principal/agent problems, perverse incentives, information
asymmetry, Baumol's cost disease, ..., the list goes on and on. Markets are
great, but they are neither maintenance-free nor ideal for every situation.
It's like proposing containers as the solution for every IT problem, without
even saying how those containers will be built or deployed.

------
mturmon
No way did this emanate from Trump himself. It contradicts several of his
known, top level positions. The remarks on energy are particular howlers.

~~~
scrollaway
Are you just now realizing that Trump's entire platform is built on
contradiction?

~~~
thecity2
Seriously. I mean the guy may employ Newt Gingrich, one of the main proponents
of NAFTA, in his cabinet. But wait there's more. He may also make a 17-year
Goldman employee his Treasury Secretary. Because hey, who needs internal
consistency anyway?

------
JumpCrisscross
> _the federal government should encourage innovation in the areas of space
> exploration..._

:D

